# I'm trying to find a story



## WildFox500 (Dec 29, 2007)

All I can really remember about it is that the general plot is focused around a girl that's gaining weight in order to see how people react for a college project. I read it a long time ago, and I remember really liking it. Does anyone know what I'm rambling about?


----------



## BTB (Dec 30, 2007)

Could it be "Body types" by the Voice of Weight Gain Wilson Barbers?


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Barbers/types.html


----------



## WildFox500 (Jan 5, 2008)

That's a fantastic story, but it isn't the one I'm thinking of. The one I'm trying to find focuses more on the woman as the main character.


----------



## WildFox500 (Apr 4, 2008)

One last desperate bump. I could've sworn it was in the story section, but I can't find it for the life of me.


----------

